# VEXILAR FL-12 & HUMMINGBIRD ICE 45



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

I bought a Vex FL-12 right before Christmas and ordered the Hummingbird Ice 45 for my buddy. The Hummingbird seems to have more bells and whistles and more power, the Vex has only 2 controls, plus I got the dual beam transducer. We tried them both out at Causey. Still working the learning curve, especially me, my buddy is 18 years younger, even at his 38, but I am satisfied that I bought the right device for me. Does anyone have experience with either of these units. I want to learn the thing quickly. Taking it out again on Saturday, Current Creek? Elsewhere? I am a trout guy mostly but want to learn other fish, Crappie, have done some perch. Would really like to get into the kokes but its got to be a place I can easily walk to, which is why I try Causey, the Narrows at Strawberry are inaccessible to me. I don't have a snowmobile.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

How much did they run you? I am looking into buying a fishfinder of some sort specifically for float tubing and ice fishing.


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

We picked these up for $370 each. I don't see how a flasher could work from a pontoon, they are much different than the standard fish finders you always see. What I like is that they show you in real time if there are fish below you and you can also see your setup going down in the water column.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's a link to Vexilar instructional videos.

http://vexilar.com/pages/support/support_videos.html

I'm by far not a techno geek and if I can figure them out...anyone can... :mrgreen:

Also you can use Vexilars on boats just need to get the required mounting equipment.

We have FL-12 and we're very happy with the performance of these flashers.

Good luck and I don't believe you'll be disappointed with the FL-12 Vexilar...but I'm biased towards them...

:wink: :wink:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ouch, those are pricey! I am sure you get what you pay for, but that just seems steep to me! :shock:


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

I bought an FL-20 a few summers ago off KSL and have absolutely loved it! I wont ever ice fish without it again, its like fishing blind. They are a little bit tricky to get the hang of but once you do its soooo easy to use. The link K2 gave is pretty good, mine came with a little instructional dvd as well by Dave Gentz, I'll see if I can dig it up.


----------

